
Twitter Google Docs Hacked  - ajbatac
http://socialmediablend.com/2008/08/15/official-twitter-api-documentation-hacked/
======
d0mine
Google Groups and Google Docs are not the same.

------
ScottWhigham
I hope someone blogs about why/how

